# RV Pedestals



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's that section, from the 2002 NEC:

_*551.77 Recreational Vehicle Site Supply Equipment.
(A) Location.* Where provided on back-in sites, the recreational
vehicle site electrical supply equipment shall be located
on the left (road) side of the parked vehicle, on a line
that is 1.5 m to 2.1 m (5 ft to 7 ft) from the left edge
(driver’s side of the parked RV) of the stand and shall be
located at any point on this line from the rear of the stand to
4.5 m (15 ft) forward of the rear of the stand.
For pull-through sites, the electrical supply equipment
shall be permitted to be located at any point along the line
that is 1.5 m to 2.1 m (5 ft to 7 ft) from the left edge
(driver’s side of the parked RV) from 4.9 m (16 ft) forward
of the rear of the stand to the center point between the two
roads that gives access to and egress from the pull-through
sites.
The left edge (driver’s side of the parked RV) of the
stand shall be marked._


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From that, I'd say that if the RV can pull in from either road to the site, a double sided pedestal would be legal. Sorta like gas pumps; pull in from different directions, and the pedestal can be on the left for both RV's. Maybe I'm missing something important, but that's my personal take, at the moment.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

it possible but what i belive most RV park they will " angled " the drive thru because it more eaiser to get in and get out due the size of the traveltrailer some are pretty huge and need some room to turn at few points.

but majorty of the RV and TT [ travel trailers ] the power cord is always on left side so it should go in one way but try to get in " wrong " way will look pretty funny in case someone try to get out or get in and the pedsteal is too close to the door [ i did see at least few done that way but not very festiable to do it ]

And most RV park do have somekind of guideline how they can set it up in proper way.

Merci , Marc


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

The site would have to be no longer than 32' from end to end to qualify as I read the description. 

The pedestals were not installed in the middle of the sites.
If you can imagine 2 drives runing east and west, pull through sites between. All pedestals installed at the north drive entrances.

Basically it just pizzes me off that these guys are always cheaper.
Now The customer wonders why I'm so far off the mark.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> The pedestals were not installed in the middle of the sites.


Well,... that's a horse of another color then, isn't it? I sure wouldn't hesitate to drop a dime on this. There are distance limits for those peds, and a very long site couldn't really utilize a double-sided ped, could it? I see your point. If the parking pad was 32 feet, the ped would need to be dead centered. Any longer than 32 feet, and you'd need two, single-sided peds. 

Yes, guys that get away with skirting the code (and the specs, sometimes), really grind on me.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

worst part,

last year drove walked through the park with the city manager. drew up some sketches and submitted budgetary numbers.

I knew they would throw this on the street, but did it anyway.

(City of Beaverton, I'm Beaverton Electric)

None the less, I get a formal letter this year to bid the job.
I bid it skinny and got spanked anyway.

I'm calling our inspector to get his take.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

32 feet ?? for parking pad only ?? humm IMO that really pushing the luck there i have pretty big traveltrailer that is 30 feet long and no way i can see why they put the pedsteal on the end of the parking pad and most power cord is useally 15-25 feet the most but few place i know they will extended the cord more longer with rv extionson cord there.

Merci , Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> I bid it skinny and got spanked anyway..


You said you got outbid by 1,000 bucks. Honestly, despite the fact that they used less equipment than you, that doesn't really seem like too bad of a spread to me. What was the rough total price of the project?


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine was $6,174.00


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> Mine was $6,174.00


Oh, my. Yeah, getting beat by 1K on a job that small would be quite aggrivating. I see more clearly now. All the more reason to ask some well-planned questions of the inspector.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well turns our city's waste water superintendant asked the contractor to hang on so he could mark the existing underground. The boys said don't bother.

I'm told they hit (3) underground lines to other pedestals.
didn't fixt the conduits. but spliced, taped, then skotch coated the splices.

The inspector agrees the pedestals were not installed to code and is now pondering his next move. They are back in sites not pull throughs. The north road turns out to be a bike path.

Probably to late seeing he signed off the job.

Oh, and they installed a 3 pole breaker instead of 2 pole for the new line of rv pedestals.


----------



## jwhite (Jan 16, 2007)

I am glad you dropped the quarter on this guy. I too hate lowballers who steal the bid then do sub standard work. They drive the entire industry down, and make the rest of us look like crooks when we are just rying to make an honest living.

If the inspector wants he can still go back on this guy. An inspectors signature does not relieve a contractor of any liability for his work. Though it would make the inspector look bad among his piers.


----------

